# Help Making a Plow Decision: Cost/Benefit



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi All, I've been reading these forums for quite some time trying to come to a decision. I have also used the search feature quite extensively, but looking for some advise from the experts here on my situation. I have a 1/2 ton ram 1500, and we get quite a bit of snow in Massachusetts. I've been considering getting a plow for just my driveway, and it wouldn't be used for anything else. So here is the deal: New England winters, 250' driveway in an "S" turn shape, funnels directly into the garage (i.e. I think backdrag would be helpful). I've considered these options:
1. Putting a plow on my truck (7.5 htx, 26 series, MD75 class, etc), seems like a logical move and would move snow fastest. After install I could probably get a used model for around $4k, or a newer/cheaper model 
2. Buying an ATV/UTV and putting a plow on it. Seems like it would be good for the garage area and tight spots, but still pretty expensive and would take longer than my truck 
3. Buying a dedicated used beater jeep/small truck with a plow. No mounting/unmounting, but maintenance and storage is a pain, not to mention registering and insuring another vehicle. 
4. Adding a large snowblower (42"-50") to my riding mower. Still pretty costly ($2k) and would wear and tear my mower, plus dropping the deck and putting on the blower every year and having it still take longer than plowing 
5. Keep my large snowblower running. I have an Ariens 11.5 hp 28" path and it takes me about 1.5 hours with a 6" storm to do the drive and walkways. It seems I have to maintain this thing every year and it continues to give me issues. Even with the large blower, it still takes a pretty good amount of time to do the snow. 

Sorry for the long post, but I have been doing quite a bit of research and all opinions are welcome. The huge benefit for me would be saving time, but I also want to balance out the cost/benefit of the $4k plow investment. I've never had my driveway priced for snow removal, so I'm not sure how long it would take to recoup my investment. But frankly, I don't mind doing my own removal and don't want to rely on others for something that I can do myself. Just looking to be more efficient. Any ideas or advice would be much appreciated. It seems like now is a pretty good time to buy since the season is ending there are some deals to be had. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This is just me, but the truck has heat, and a coffee cup holder. Doing that on a ATV, or using a blower would get old fast. And welcome to the site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you considered option number 6 at all?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Have you considered option number 6 at all?


Buy a cotton plantation?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Option one. Randall is spot on.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Plow on the truck, and keep your current blower as a backup. 

I'm just a personal plower too; 600' driveway and 2,000 sf turnaround. Started out with a small tractor and blower - was slow and cold. Made the switch to a plow (Snoway on an Expedition) in 2003. Best decision ever...

One nice thing about a truck/plow is on the windy days with no snow, but drifting. Just hop in the truck and zip up snd down the driveway and you're done. 

Also nice to have remote start in it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Have you considered option number 6 at all?


Option 6 here is give up, then a trip to the strip club around the corner.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> Option 6 here is give up, then a trip to the strip club around the corner.


You could have a good night with the $4k you were going to spend on the plow... 

I agree with Randall and the others that say to put the plow on your truck. Seems to make the most sense IMO.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

4000 will buy you 10-12 years of paying someone else to plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> 4000 will buy you 10-12 years of paying someone else to plow.


Option 7?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Option 7?


Water heater plow


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback and opinions. I really appreciate it! It sounds like most people agree that the plow may be a good idea. I am interested in learning more about this:



1olddogtwo said:


> 4000 will buy you 10-12 years of paying someone else to plow.


Since this whole thing is a cost benefit analysis, I am curious how you came up with this estimate. I did quite a bit of searching before posting and it seemed like most people with a standard size, four car driveway ranged from $30-$50 per push. Based on the size of my driveway (about 250') I would think it would be on the high side, if not more. Plus with the New England winters we get quite a few storms, often which may require the plows to come more than once.

I'm just curious how you came up with an estimate of 10-12 years based on what I described. I'm not trying to be confrontational or doubting you, I'm honestly looking for your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm guessing that he's basing his numbers on a Seasonal contract that you would/could get from your local contractors. I would guess that you could get a Seasonal contract for around 300.00 per year +/-. 10 years =3,000. If it were me I'd get a used plow for your truck. I would also think that you could get one that would work for your truck for less than 4K.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Say 400 per year/seasonal is 10 years plus another 1000 for maintaince/repairs

Plus no wear and tear on truck, or buying new truckside when you trade out current truck (1500.00) not even figured in.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Another vote for the used plow. Get something fairly new, that isn't going to need work all the time. Since it's just your driveway there's no sense in buying a brand new one. 

I will add that the ATV sucks to plow with. We had one at the Fire Dept to do the walks around the different stations. They don't work worth a crap unless you use it with the storm every couple inches. Any more than that and there isn't enough weight so the plow rides up on the snow. Plus you are out in the cold.


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> I'm guessing that he's basing his numbers on a Seasonal contract that you would/could get from your local contractors. I would guess that you could get a Seasonal contract for around 300.00 per year +/-. 10 years =3,000. If it were me I'd get a used plow for your truck. I would also think that you could get one that would work for your truck for less than 4K.





1olddogtwo said:


> Say 400 per year/seasonal is 10 years plus another 1000 for maintaince/repairs
> 
> Plus no wear and tear on truck, or buying new truckside when you trade out current truck (1500.00) not even figured in.


I appreciate the explanations. I'll have to do some more research, but from everything I've seen so far it's hard to think that someone would take a contract for $300 or $400 with a driveway my size and the amount of snow we usually get. It just seems like there would be a lot of risk for them if we get a ton of snow. Unless there is some stipulation with service contracts (ex: up to a certain number of plows per season, then additional cost) that I am not familiar with.



ktfbgb said:


> Another vote for the used plow. Get something fairly new, that isn't going to need work all the time. Since it's just your driveway there's no sense in buying a brand new one.
> 
> I will add that the ATV sucks to plow with. We had one at the Fire Dept to do the walks around the different stations. They don't work worth a crap unless you use it with the storm every couple inches. Any more than that and there isn't enough weight so the plow rides up on the snow. Plus you are out in the cold.


Yeah, I've heard that the ATVs are pretty inefficient. I've considered the used route, but am hesitant to buy anything on Craigslist without knowing the history. Also, the price of a used plow, plus mounting hardware, plus installation ends up being right in that $3k-$4k range for something that looks decent. Unless I came across someone that is selling a setup for my truck, and then it's just install and misc. expenses. Everything on Craigslist seems pretty pricey, anyone have good luck with preowned? I did find a used plow at a local dealer in good shape, but still $4k.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Keep looking around on CL. If you're willing to drive a little bit you should be able to find something that's set up for your truck, or cheap enough that you can buy a mount and wiring harness and still be well within your budget. Hell, the Snowdogg MD 75 sells for around 4K brand new.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If all your going to use the beater jeep/truck for is plow your drive why do you need to reg/insure it?

Id get $500+ a season to plow your driveway.

Any plow you get make sure you get a back drag edge for it.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

You don't want to know what my price would be per season lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I did a much smaller drive way here, two storms it was two hundred.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

theplowmeister said:


> If all your going to use the beater jeep/truck for is plow your drive why do you need to reg/insure it?
> 
> Id get $500+ a season to plow your driveway.
> 
> Any plow you get make sure you get a back drag edge for it.


Because every guy with a truck and plow, no matter what they say, want that chance to run out and make some beer money.


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

theplowmeister said:


> If all your going to use the beater jeep/truck for is plow your drive why do you need to reg/insure it?
> 
> Id get $500+ a season to plow your driveway.
> 
> Any plow you get make sure you get a back drag edge for it.


Great question, in addition to the beer money it would also be the hassle of maintaining the vehicle (getting it to the shop if something breaks), driving it every so often during the non plow season so stuff doesn't sit too long, not to mention the hassle of storing another vehicle. It just makes it a less desirable option in my opinion. Although I wouldn't mind the wear and tear going on another vehicle besides my DD



ktfbgb said:


> You don't want to know what my price would be per season lol





Randall Ave said:


> I did a much smaller drive way here, two storms it was two hundred.


These are more like what I expected to see. I spoke with a coworker today and they have used a plow service for 20+ years, switching companies a couple of times. They said most people in this area (northern MA, southern NH) won't do service contracts and typically charge by the push. Also, they pay an average of $700-$800 per season with some being lower and others higher. Their driveway is also considerably smaller than mine and I know they got multiple quotes when they switched plow companies last season. I'm sure everyone's experience is different, but the more opinions and data I can collect, the more comfortable I will be with the decision...


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

1olddogtwo said:


> 4000 will buy you 10-12 years of paying someone else to plow.


Are you for real? he has a 250' driveway, so he's not in a subdivision. I think you'd be extremely lucky to hire a company to plow that for $50 per push, more likely $75 around here. How many events will there be? if someone comes out 15x $75 = $1125. Meaning he's ahead in only 4 years.

I think the OP should hire you for $333 seasonal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

coke813 said:


> Are you for real? he has a 250' driveway, so he's not in a subdivision. I think you'd be extremely lucky to hire a company to plow that for $50 per push, more likely $75 around here. How many events will there be? if someone comes out 15x $75 = $1125. Meaning he's ahead in only 4 years.
> 
> I think the OP should hire you for $333 seasonal.


Are you for real? Never get $75 a push around here. It's all variable.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

either way, for olddog's math to work out, he'd have to spend $33 per push x 10 visits per year to make his money last 12 years. I don't think that is accurate either.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Are you for real? There are plenty of drives around here that are done for 300.00-400.00 per seasonal.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok, I believe you. but the OP lives in New England, not the Midwest. And we don't know how close to town he lives. You well know the price goes up if he's not nearby to someone's existing route. Let's let him do the math for his own situation.

I had a similar situation to him when I bought my new truck. I plan to keep if for more than 10 years. I have always kept vehicles a long time. I know my plow will pay for itself, and if I change my mind I can always get a few bucks for it.

I never got a quote for a seasonal contract, but I know I can't get anyone out to my house for less than $50. I have a 300' driveway with a turnaround loop. And we have at least 10 snow events a year here. So I'm saving over $500 per year by doing it myself, plus I get a few "sodas" for helping out neighbors when they need it.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

coke813 said:


> Ok, I believe you. but the OP lives in New England, not the Midwest. And we don't know how close to town he lives. You well know the price goes up if he's not nearby to someone's existing route. Let's let him do the math for his own situation.
> 
> I had a similar situation to him when I bought my new truck. I plan to keep if for more than 10 years. I have always kept vehicles a long time. I know my plow will pay for itself, and if I change my mind I can always get a few bucks for it.
> 
> I never got a quote for a seasonal contract, but I know I can't get anyone out to my house for less than $50. I have a 300' driveway with a turnaround loop. And we have at least 10 snow events a year here. So I'm saving over $500 per year by doing it myself, plus I get a few "sodas" for helping out neighbors when they need it.


Those of us that have been on here for a while understand that each area of the country pays differently. That's why we don't argue with each other about pricing. We know our areas. The OP was was looking for contrasting pricing realizing that it would be from different parts of the country. The pros know, that's why we don't argue about pricing amongst ourselves.

Randall charges differently than Olddog, different from you, different from Oomkes. Some areas would do that for $300-$400 per season because that's what their market will bear. In my area based off the description I would charge $2,000.00 for a seasonal. There is no way someone in Detroit will get that pricing. So I would suggest to try not talking smack to guys that have been doing this since you were in diapers.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

ktfbgb said:


> Those of us that have been on here for a while understand that each area of the country pays differently. That's why we don't argue with each other about pricing. We know our areas.


10-4 buddy. you should tell that to 1olddogtwo*.* He's the one from chicago making silly pricing statements that have nothing to do with new england. That was my point all along, that he shouldn't be misleading others saying they should hire out plowing services for a decade when he lives 1000 miles away. The OP asked for advice on how to _remove his own_ snow.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah! Quit being silly Olddog! Ya clown.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

coke813 said:


> 10-4 buddy. you should tell that to 1olddogtwo*.* He's the one from chicago making silly pricing statements that have nothing to do with new england. That was my point all along, that he shouldn't be misleading others saying they should hire out plowing services for a decade when he lives 1000 miles away. The OP asked for advice on how to _remove his own_ snow.


:terribletowel:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

coke813 said:


> 10-4 buddy. you should tell that to 1olddogtwo*.* He's the one from chicago making silly pricing statements that have nothing to do with new england. That was my point all along, that he shouldn't be misleading others saying they should hire out plowing services for a decade when he lives 1000 miles away. The OP asked for advice on how to _remove his own_ snow.


Old Dog didn't "tell him what to do". He threw it out as an option. It's a very viable option for a person who is older (I don't know how old the OP is), because an older person could possibly never see a return on buying a plow for their own driveway vs. hiring it out. Also, you're in the Mid-West as well, so what business do you have quoting a price for a person in the N.E.? I've got a house in Northern WI (Land O' Lakes), and the town plows my driveway up there for 250.00 per season. They average 80"+ per year. I think your pricing comments are "silly".


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

OK, that makes sense. the guy asked about 5 options for removing snow *by himself*. I'm sure he never thought about hiring it out because he's too disabled to drive a pickup truck. You guys really struggle with reading comprehension.

It just annoys me when every time someone asks a question about buying a plow for personal use and the thread might have 2 good answers but it always gets filled up with sarcastic jokes and people telling him to buy a HD truck or hire it out. None of which answer the guy's question. So thanks. I guess I'll quit trying to provide advice from the point of view of someone in his situation and just let you all waste internet space with your useful posts.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Pat simply gave the guy an "option" that the OP may not have considered. I didn't see a single person tell him to buy a HD truck, and nobody "told him" to hire it out. It was just a suggestion for him to consider. And I guess I should I apologize to the internet storage people for using up their valuable space.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

coke813 said:


> OK, that makes sense. the guy asked about 5 options for removing snow *by himself*. I'm sure he never thought about hiring it out because he's too disabled to drive a pickup truck. You guys really struggle with reading comprehension.
> 
> It just annoys me when every time someone asks a question about buying a plow for personal use and the thread might have 2 good answers but it always gets filled up with sarcastic jokes and people telling him to buy a HD truck or hire it out. None of which answer the guy's question. So thanks. I guess I'll quit trying to provide advice from the point of view of someone in his situation and just let you all waste internet space with your useful posts.


If it's so annoying then stop reading threads. :waving:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok guys, back on topic please


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey guys, I really appreciate all of the information. It was really helpful to get multiple perspectives. Anyway, it just seemed like it made the most sense to find a decent plow, as it would be a dependable, time saver for me. I put a deposit down on a slightly used snoway 26 with downpressure and wireless controls at a dealer nearby. The owner was excellent and took a lot of time to walk me through my options and tell me about some of the benefits of each brand/model he carried (and some he didn't carry that I was considering). I'm pretty stoked about it, and will be sure to post pictures after the install!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There ya go, good choice. And after your install, I would still do option 6.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

coke813 said:


> 10-4 buddy. you should tell that to 1olddogtwo*.* He's the one from chicago making silly pricing statements that have nothing to do with new england. That was my point all along, that he shouldn't be misleading others saying they should hire out plowing services for a decade when he lives 1000 miles away. The OP asked for advice on how to _remove his own_ snow.


Aren't you doing the same thing right now?

I think you are.

My point, as well as noted by others here is to get estimates for cost comparison. That is the point of his question.

Are you assuming he's not in a upscale sub-division? We them here with very large lots(2-3+arces).

As far as Chicago numbers, I don't know for sure, I don't do DWs nor anyone I know. Just throwing numbers out.(my bad). Based on PS threads....NOW if he was in the neighborhood of the 300-400 per push market, he would have a option

Now he bought a plow, now he has to remove it every time he wants to drive on a public road, unless he can sneak it under his current policy.....Or chance a uncovered accident.

Oh, you didn't figure the cost into that, or the time it takes to mount and unmounted the plow

How much is ins in Mass.....Up there in cost, I'm sure.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Ok guys, back on topic please


MJD, I think this a very good thread, it's all on topic about plow numbers, isn't it?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I think it's fine but a few posts were heading that way so I posted to stay on topic Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats on your new purchase. Hope the plow works well for you for years to come.


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> Aren't you doing the same thing right now?
> 
> I think you are.
> 
> ...


My insurance isn't bad at all, older truck with a clean driving record. I plan on taking the plow off whenever not in use anyway though, hopefully help keep the wear and tear down on the truck.

Time it takes to mount and unmount should be negligible after some getting used to, right? Everything I read about this plow it is one of the easiest to put on and take off, a couple minutes each after some practice.

I wasn't really concerned about either of those things to be honest.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

MickeyGreen said:


> My insurance isn't bad at all, older truck with a clean driving record. I plan on taking the plow off whenever not in use anyway though, hopefully help keep the wear and tear down on the truck.
> 
> Time it takes to mount and unmount should be negligible after some getting used to, right? Everything I read about this plow it is one of the easiest to put on and take off, a couple minutes each after some practice.
> 
> I wasn't really concerned about either of those things to be honest.


You will be fine. I'm just a personal plower like you (but help out one neighbor too). I would leave my plow on unless there was a long period of no snow in the forecast. It's easy to drive around with on basic daily errands. I also never had any insurance issues; don't plow for hire, so no need for added insurance - just have "plain old" coverage. No different than adding a cap on my truck bed in my opinion - it's all covered under the policy.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If I was the op. I would notify my insurance company that I have a plow, for personal use only. Also make sure his policy covers his plow for theft or accident.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MickeyGreen said:


> My insurance isn't bad at all, older truck with a clean driving record. I plan on taking the plow off whenever not in use anyway though, hopefully help keep the wear and tear down on the truck.
> 
> Time it takes to mount and unmount should be negligible after some getting used to, right? Everything I read about this plow it is one of the easiest to put on and take off, a couple minutes each after some practice.
> 
> I wasn't really concerned about either of those things to be honest.


Congratulations on purchasing a plow!!!

I would definitely check with ur INS company. Most INS companies won't cover a plow without some type of rider policy. You tap a car, building and a person, you could find urself liable for all damages. Alot of bad things happen to good people with good intentions. That all I'm saying.

I am not as familiar with that particular unit, dealing with the jack and wireless controller can be problematic. The Jack's tend to fall, remotes lose communications or are misplaced.

Mounting plows are always fun in the weather they are intended for.....

You'll find a lot of great information here on the site on don't forget to post pics......We all love some good snow porn!!!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Do you have to post a picture of your plow constantly??...We get it..You have a shiny plow with wings..Thats a lot of carpet cleaning trucks..Do you get to drive all those??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Do you have to post a picture of your plow constantly??...We get it..You have a shiny plow with wings..Thats a lot of carpet cleaning trucks..Do you get to drive all those??


No kidding, it's as bad as some other :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:who keeps posting the same pic of some amazing LED jagoof lights. That aren't even on HIS truck.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No kidding, it's as bad as some other :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:who keeps posting the same pic of some amazing LED jagoof lights. That aren't even on HIS truck.


Don't recall what your talking aboot....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't recall what your talking aboot....
> 
> View attachment 171881


That's my screen saver!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> That's my screen saver!!!!


This is my screen saver


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

Parts are in and the plow will go on Thursday! I thought it was a great point to check with insurance as many mentioned. I called them today, and they said that if I get in an accident with the plow on, I am covered for damage to my vehicle and the other person's vehicle but NOT my plow. This is standard with my current insurance policy and premium, just need to send them a bill of sale on the plow so they are aware one is going on the vehicle (odd since they aren't covering damage to the plow). 

Good news is I am covered for other vehicles and my car, but risking a loss for my plow if I get into an accident. Again, I don't plan on having it on my truck except when plowing my driveway anyway, but do have to transport it home and stuff. Anyone have a similar experience? This is a pretty large insurance company and I was surprised to find that they won't insure my plow for damage or theft at all (I asked about riders or some other way to do it too).


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

My insurance company covers my plow. I know this for a fact, because they already have.

You might want to double-check that they will cover any damages to the truck that resulted from the plow being attached. In other words, you have to make a quick run to the store and don't feel like taking the plow off, short trip. You park your truck, go in to store, come out and see you've been the victim of a hit an run. The plow was pushed into the truck fender causing damage. Will the insurance company pay to fix your truck? What if a more severe hit happens and the truck frame gets tweaked?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

k1768 said:


> My insurance company covers my plow. I know this for a fact, because they already have.
> 
> You might want to double-check that they will cover any damages to the truck that resulted from the plow being attached. In other words, you have to make a quick run to the store and don't feel like taking the plow off, short trip. You park your truck, go in to store, come out and see you've been the victim of a hit an run. The plow was pushed into the truck fender causing damage. Will the insurance company pay to fix your truck? What if a more severe hit happens and the truck frame gets tweaked?


You can certainly get the plow insured. You will need to take out an inland marine policy to do so. This will cover theft/damage to the plow itself in a wreck. Honestly if you are only plowing your driveway, and don't have other tools to cover, probably not worth the policy.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> You can certainly get the plow insured. You will need to take out an inland marine policy to do so. This will cover theft/damage to the plow itself in a wreck. Honestly if you are only plowing your driveway, and don't have other tools to cover, probably not worth the policy.


Bingo on the inland marine policy! Thumbs Up


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

Plow went on today, didn't have time to take many pictures, but snapped a quick one to post!


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

Sorry, gotta ask a new guy question... I was practicing mounting and taking off the plow today (wicked awesome by the way). I'm hitting one snag though, the male/female 10 pin connectors on the truck side won't go together no matter how hard I push. I've made sure the red locks were out of the way and tried everything but no luck. Any magic to this? 

Without the connection, my headlights won't work. They look like they should go together very easily, the plow side connect together just fine for storage...and the guy seemed to do it fine during the demo. I'm puzzled...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Put up a picture. Try some dielectric grease.


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

They did all the greasing during the install, looks like there is plenty in there...first picture is connectors, second is as far as the will push together and third is the plow side which go together without issue...


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Try ck. your fuse lead wire a blue 15amp? Or go back to the installer Good luck MG.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is that the plow to truck connect?

If not, what is it?

That orange tab is the lock, make sure it's pulled out


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> Is that the plow to truck connect?
> 
> If not, what is it?
> 
> That orange tab is the lock, make sure it's pulled out


The connectors work fine for when the truck is connected to the plow, and fine on the plow side when it is dismounted for storage, my only issue is the truck side when the plow is off, to re-establish my headlight connection. They just won't go together. I've moved the lock, pulled the gaskets, but nothing seems to work and they look like they should fit together without an issue.

I can only imagine it is something stupid that I am doing and just need a fresh set of eyes on it. Not sure how I can go wrong with a simple male/female connection though...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Maybe snowway is different but most plows you don't need to plug anything back in when you unmount the plow. You just unplug the plow connection from the truck and that's it.


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> Maybe snowway is different but most plows you don't need to plug anything back in when you unmount the plow. You just unplug the plow connection from the truck and that's it.


Yeah for the snoway, I need to connect the two back together to re-establish the connection to my lights. I got a fresh set of eyes on it and we figured it out. If you look at the original pictures, the blue pieces in both side of the connectors were keeping the connection from being established. Used a set of needle nose to pull the blue part out of the male side and they slid right together!

Just need to test when I get home to see if that messes with the connection to the plow. If it does, I'll just keep it in the truck, but I don't anticipate any issues. Glad that's solved, for now.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh I see. Those blue pieces are there to help line up the connection so that you don't bend or break any of the pins. Was the blue male side not able to be adjusted deeper into the socket? If you can just push it deeper into the socket that would be ideal to make sure you don't bend or break any pins when connecting/disconnecting.


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> Oh I see. Those blue pieces are there to help line up the connection so that you don't bend or break any of the pins. Was the blue male side not able to be adjusted deeper into the socket? If you can just push it deeper into the socket that would be ideal to make sure you don't bend or break any pins when connecting/disconnecting.


Yeah it's odd, they won't adjust deeper into the socket, and I just checked the plow side and neither of those connectors have blue pieces in them at all (presumably because they were both on the truck side which still allowed the connection from truck to plow). I'll just have to be careful when making the connections so I don't bend something, just happy to have lights back for now.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

MickeyGreen said:


> Yeah it's odd, they won't adjust deeper into the socket, and I just checked the plow side and neither of those connectors have blue pieces in them at all (presumably because they were both on the truck side which still allowed the connection from truck to plow). I'll just have to be careful when making the connections so I don't bend something, just happy to have lights back for now.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

You say neither of the other pair have the blue spacer/guide, perhaps one of them should? Is it possible it was pulled out of one and got stuck in the other?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

k1768 said:


> You say neither of the other pair have the blue spacer/guide, perhaps one of them should? Is it possible it was pulled out of one and got stuck in the other?


Good catch. I bet that's it. Thumbs Up


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

k1768 said:


> You say neither of the other pair have the blue spacer/guide, perhaps one of them should? Is it possible it was pulled out of one and got stuck in the other?


Interesting you mention this, I thought the same thing but wrote it off pretty quickly because I thought that the same issue would happen if i put it on the plow side. I figured that the male blue piece would need to go on the male connector on the plow side which would result in the plow not establishing a connection because I left the female guide on the truck side (sorry if that is explained poorly).

BUT after you mentioned it I looked more closely at the guide and it looks like it can be flipped over to become a male or female adapter. If this is the case, I can flip it and put it on the female side of the plow and then both of the male sides won't have them but both females will, which should allow and strengthen the connection on both sides. No promises cause I haven't tried it yet, but I will take a look when I get home tonight and report back.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Since it's a new install, go back to the dealer and have it looked at.


----------



## MickeyGreen (Apr 4, 2017)

Forgot to update this yesterday, but as suspected the blue piece flipped over and went right in on the plow side. So they are reversible, and now I have one on the truck side and one on the plow side, both in the female connectors, and all of the connections work properly!


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

Up until two years ago I was plowing 20+ driveways here in Mass. Always per push, no seasonal.

I will tell you most averaged 35-50' and were double wide. I was charging a low price of $30-$40 per storm, anything over 10" was 1.5 times the normal charge.

Thru the years we average 9-12 plowable events here in Western Mass. I didn't go out for anything under 2"

For your driveway, I probably would have been in the +/- $60 range so any storms over 10" would run you $90.

Again, I was on the low side of others in the area.

I didn't know anyone that was plowing with seasonal contracts for driveways. A few did commercial contracts as seasonal.


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

The above post was from reading page 1 and 2.....I'm a little late to the party.

Congrats on the new plow. If I ever have to replace the homesteader, I'll be looking at the same plow as it's replacement.


----------



## JBMohler (Dec 17, 2013)

old thread sorry lol


----------

